# طريقة اخفاء اسمك على الماسنجر



## جورج كرسبو (19 فبراير 2006)

*طريقة اخفاء اسمك على الماسنجر*

طريقه حلوه لاخفاء اسمك على الماسنجر



أفتح الماسنجر ..... ثم أختر من الأعلى ... أدوات ....... ثم خيارات ..... ثم أختر شخصي .

2- امسح الاسم السابق ..... ثم ضع المؤشر على الاتجاه العربي في خانة ..... اسم العرض .

3-أضغط على زر ( Caps Lock ) لتكون الوضعية لكتابة الأحرف الإنجليزية بالحرف الكبير .

4-اضغط ( Shift ) مع رقم ( 1 ) وكأنك تريد ... كتابة علامة التعجب ( ! ) .

5-ثم اضغط .... موافق .... وسيظهر الاسم ....... فارغاً !​


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2006)

هذه الطريقة فعالة مع البرتوكول ال 12 لل ام اس ان, لكن البروتوكول الجديد ال 13 لا يسمح بذلك

ملاحظة: البرتوكول ال 13 خاص ب Windows Live Mesenger الي هو الاصدار الجديد من MSN


----------



## blackguitar (20 فبراير 2006)

> *هذه الطريقة فعالة مع البرتوكول ال 12 لل ام اس ان, لكن البروتوكول الجديد ال 13 لا يسمح بذلك
> 
> ملاحظة: البرتوكول ال 13 خاص ب Windows Live Mesenger الي هو الاصدار الجديد من MSN*
> *__________________
> *




*عنجليزى ده يا مرسى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2006)

عربي يا بلاك P:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

*لم تنجح معي هذه الطريقه يا جو *


----------



## جورج كرسبو (30 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا ماى روك على مرورك

شكرا يابلاك على مرورك

شكرا  يا    yes   على مرورك


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك


----------



## النسر الدهبي (8 فبراير 2007)

merçi a5i


----------



## النسر الدهبي (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي


----------

